# ribs are on



## Griff (Dec 22, 2006)

Both of my sons and my daughter-in-law got in last night. We were discussing what to eat tonight and my youngest (he's 30) said "Dad, do you mind smoking some ribs?" I put the ribs on right after shoveling out the WSM.  

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 22, 2006)

That is great Griff.  You do realize that we will need a pic.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 22, 2006)

There is only ONE THING better then BBQing..... and that is:

 BBQing for the REQUEST from one of your children!

Good feeling indeed.


----------



## Griff (Dec 22, 2006)

OK, I know no pic equals no cook. Here's a start. It's 12* out and I don't want to open the lid until I need to. More pics to follow.





Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Have fun Griff!
Lookin' forward to finito pics


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2006)

It's great that the kids requested ribs.....send some of that snow down here..John Pen want's a white xmass.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 22, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> It's great that the kids requested ribs.....send some of that snow down here..John Pen want's a white xmass.


   Now that there was funny


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey Griff..maybe that thing would cook mo betta if you moved it into your Igloo.  Should at least break wind a little.  I know they had a fire in there in the Anthony Quinn Movie.  Just trying to think of all the angles here. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 22, 2006)

Ah yes, to cook at the request of one of your kids!


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 23, 2006)

The things we do for our kids  
Love the wind break /gazeebo thing ya got going on there. Keep the pics coming


----------



## john a (Dec 23, 2006)

That smoker is doing its thing to help you feed them youngsters. Pics before y'all turn them into bones please.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2006)

Uh oh........................no follow up pic's, I think Griff found the booze!!!      We're just gonna get the hungover finished pic's!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 23, 2006)

You need booze when cook in such exteme cold....that's what I tell everyone..  I hope one of dem der bears didn't git him...or is it a beer that got him.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 23, 2006)

Boy am I glad I dont live in a climat like that.  its going up to 65 here today.


----------



## Griff (Dec 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Uh oh........................no follow up pic's, I think Griff found the booze!!!      We're just gonna get the hungover finished pic's!



Larry pretty much called this one. This is the one finished pic I remembered to take.




Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Looks good to me


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah, what Puff said!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 23, 2006)

great lookin bones Griff....love the Alaskan Ale too....


----------



## wittdog (Dec 23, 2006)

Looks great Griff


----------



## gator1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Mighty fine lookin ribs, wish I had a few...

Gator


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 24, 2006)

Very nice combo of ribs and beer!  8)


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 24, 2006)

Cool plater Griff, now I'm hungry. Great looking chow.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks great Griff !


----------

